

Steve Wozniak is first in line for iPhone 4S - paran
http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/13/tech/mobile/woz-iphone-4s/index.html

======
joshuamerrill
Apparently pre-ordering was not the issue, as he has already pre-ordered two
new iPhones. I think he was just enjoying chatting with fans.

I went by early this afternoon and met him. I got a photo with him, and so did
several other people. He could not have been more gracious.

------
Tichy
"People brought iPhones, iPods and iPads for Wozniak to sign with a marker.
"Now your phone is not going to be worth as much when you sell it," Wozniak
said to one woman before signing her iPhone 4"

Dear Woz, I am sure an iPhone with your signature is worth a lot more than a
bare iPhone.

~~~
gjm11
Dear Tichy, I am sure Woz realises this and that's part of the joke he's
making.

~~~
Tichy
OK, maybe. Then again, maybe I realized that Woz realises it and it was part
of the joke I was making.

------
9999
I want to start a company that's so damned awesome, that even after I've been
retired for decades, I'll line up and wait overnight to buy their latest
product.

------
Zakuzaa
This guy is really cool, he has proved it time and again.

------
jemeshsu
Anyone remember if there is any queue for the first iPhone?

~~~
joshuamerrill
Yes, I stood in line for nearly 10 hours in Los Angeles on June 29th, 2007, to
get a first generation iPhone.

~~~
dolbz
I remember it well. I was on holiday in the US and couldn't believe people
were queuing for a phone! Apple fanboys!

Turns out two years later I'm totally one of those fanboys

------
hopeless
What a legend and a decent guy too!

How many other "celebrities" would keep in touch with a student they met in a
queue a year ago? Legend.

------
alastair
Did Steve and Woz get on in later years?

------
teja1990
He did it may be as a tribute to his dear friend, Steve Jobs.

~~~
basugasubaku
He always gets in line for the iPhone. He did it for the 3GS as well:
<http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=725868>

------
TallTalesOrTrue
Somebody teach him how to preorder.

~~~
Zakuzaa
Preorder? He can probably get it months before public launch if he wants.

